# Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

In irgendeinem Thread meine ich gelesen zu haben, das die aktuellen Boards sowohl PWM- als auch 3-PIN Lüfter (drehzahlgesteuert) am PWM-Anschluss steuern können.

Kann mir hierzu jemand mehr sagen?

Fehlinfo, nur bestimmte Boards...?


----------



## wievieluhr (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

ich kenns nur andersherum O.o

gruß wievieluhr


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Google machts möglich, jetzt müßte man nur noch wissen welche Boards sowas können... 

FAQ: Lüftersteuerung | c't

"*Funktioniert jeder Lüfter an jedem Anschluss?** Nicht  unbedingt. 3-Pin-Lüfter passen mechanisch auch auf 4-Pin-Stecker. Es  kann allerdings sein, dass die Lüfter dann immer mit voller Drehzahl  rotieren, weil der im Mainboard eingebaute Regler an diesem Anschluss  nur 4-Pin-Lüfter steuern kann. Einige Mainboards erkennen 3-Pin-Lüfter  aber automatisch oder man kann die Betriebsart per BIOS-Setup von „PWM“  auf „Voltage“ umstellen. Die breiteren Verbinder der PWM-Lüfter passen  unterdessen längst nicht immer auf die schmaleren Stiftleisten am  Mainboard und selbst wenn, ist ungewiss, wie der Lüfter reagiert.*"


----------



## wievieluhr (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

wenn ich heime bin schau ich gleich mal ins bios.... könnte mich schon von ein paar y-Kabeln trennen


----------



## Scalon (27. Januar 2014)

Einige Asus Boards müssten das können, die haben so eine kleine "Nase" mit einer Kugel neben dem 4. Pin sodass mechanisch feststellbar ist ob ein 3 oder 4 Pin Lüfter montiert ist


----------



## MaxRink (27. Januar 2014)

Lustigerweise schafft mein MSI das ganz ohne Mechanik.


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Mein Asus Z87 Gryphon kanns...
Hab beide CPU Lüfter von Noctua als 3pin geliefert bekommen, und das Board steuert sie problemlos an. Musste aber auch erst im Bios für CPU Fan auf Q-Ramp oder so nen Scheiss umstellen (hatte nen eigenartigen Namen). Davor liefen die 3pin auf 100%.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

O.K., somit unterliege ich schon mal nicht einer Wahrnehmungsstörung, sehr gut....

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch mehr... (speziell Gigabyte wäre für mich interessant).


----------



## electryc (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Mein Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 kann am 4-Pin CPU-Anschluss auch 3-Pin Lüfter regeln.
Der 4-Pin Gehäuselüfteranschluss kanns (leider) nicht.
Da dich Gigabyte speziell interessiert: Bei mir steht im Handbuch, welcher Anschluss was regeln kann.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

 Jetzt könnte ich mir natürlich die Mühe machen und sämtliche Handbücher aller Hersteller als PDF-Dokumente herunterladen und diese nach der gewünschten Info zu durchsuchen...könnte ich, danach sähe ich dann aber wahrscheinlich so aus....

Es ist ja schon mal schön zu wissen, das es so etwas gibt.

Wenn jetzt neben dem CPU-Lüfter auch die Gehäuselüfter entsprechend wahlweise bestückt bzw. angesteuert werden könnten, dann würde dies vieles erleichtern und eine große Menge Adapter sparen.


----------



## julianbl (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Asrock boards können das, eigentlich können es alle da man einfach den 4. Pin nicht anschließt, ist immer einer der äußeren. Wenn man den 3 pin anschließ wird im bios immer volle lüfter drehzahl einfach angezeigt.


----------



## Scalon (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



julianbl schrieb:


> Asrock boards können das, eigentlich können es alle da man einfach den 4. Pin nicht anschließt, ist immer einer der äußeren. Wenn man den 3 pin anschließ wird im bios immer volle lüfter drehzahl einfach angezeigt.


 aber er will ihn ja regeln und Lüfter (dauerhaft) auf 100% nenne ich nicht regeln


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



julianbl schrieb:


> Asrock boards können das, eigentlich können es alle da man einfach den 4. Pin nicht anschließt, ist immer einer der äußeren. Wenn man den 3 pin anschließ wird im bios immer volle lüfter drehzahl einfach angezeigt.




Nur angezeigt und doch korrekt per Spannung gesteuert oder ist es wie bei meinem M4A87td Evo, das der Lüfter immer auf 100% läuft?


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

http://www.arctic.ac/de_de/produkte/cooling/zubehoer/pst-cable.html

Das dürfte deine Probleme lösen.


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

EDIT: FU, war zu langsam. Bezog sich auf den Post einige Posts ober mir, dass 3pins nur nicht richtig angezeigt werden, aber dennoch geregelt werden.

Das stimmt nicht so.

3-Pin Lüfter werden per Spannung geregelt. Je nach gewünschter Drehzahl liegt eine andere Spannung an.
4-Pin Lüfter haben immer die vollen 12V anliegen, aber über den vierten Pin kriegen sie ein PWM (Pulsweitenmodulation)-Signal.
Das ist ein digitales Signal, es gibt nur 1 (Spannung liegt an) oder 0 (keine Spannung liegt an) mit einer fixen Frequenz. Habe da irgendwas an die 30kHz-100kHz im Kopf.
Dieses steuert den Lüfter, schaltet ihn gewissermaßen ein und aus. Je nach dem, wie lange Spannung anliegt, und wie lange nicht, dreht er natürlich unterschiedlich schnell.

Das selbe Prinzip wird übrigens auch im Modellbau bei Bürstenmotoren eingesetzt. Die aktuell verwendeten Brushless-Dinger werden anders geregelt, aber das ist OT^^.

Das Tachosignal ist aber immer da, da das am 3. Pin anliegt.

3pin Fans an 4pin Anschlüssen werden üblicherweise, falls das Bord nicht explizit auch für 3pins ausgelegt ist, einfach auf 100% gefahren (ist auch klar, am Pin 2 eines 4pin Headers liegen dauerhaft +12V an).
Umgekehrt sollte es btw genau so gehen, ich glaube, das 4pin Lüfter ohne Signal auf der PWM Leitung auch auf 100% drehen. Kann aber auch sein, dass die dann stehen bleiben, bin da grad unsicher.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Neee, Adapter (Y-, 2-Fach, 3-Fach....), das wäre ja zu einfach... bzw. das ist auch gar nicht meine Intention.

Mir geht es darum, das ich gerne mal mit Lüftern experimentiere, neue Lüfter ausprobiere nach dem Motto "DSDSSL" (Deutschland sucht den Super Silent Lüfter) und es wäre schön, wenn ich dabei nicht mehr auf die Anschlussart rücksicht nehmen müßte, sondern dies mal eben im Bios für alle Lüfterausgänge nach Gusto umstellen könnte. Vielleicht nur Wunschdenken, ich weiß...


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Wie gesagt, manche Bretter könnens ja, musst nur eins finden, das es auch wirklich kann.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Deswegen sind wir hier, ich frage, Ihr antwortet...


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

Also mein Crosshair IV, V, Rampage Extreme IV und Biostar T-power X79 konnten/können das.


----------



## Fafafin (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Edit: *Für Gehäudelüfter gilt:*
Wenn ein 4-pin-Lüfteranschluss auf dem Mainboard sowohl PWM-Lüfter als auch 3-Pin-Standardlüfter "unterstützt", ist das immer eine Mogelpackung. Solche Lüftersteuerungen arbeiten nämlich auf dem 4. Pin statt mit einem Impulssignal mit einer Konstantspannung (5V, 100% Einschaltdauer), die 100% PWM-Sollwertvorgabe entspricht.
Dafür wird dann der PWM-Lüfter nicht mit 12V versorgt, sondern wie ein gewöhnlicher Standardlüfter mit einer Gleichspannung. 
Anstelle einer Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) also eine gewöhnliche Spannungsregelung an einem PWM-Lüfter. 

Beispiele gefällig?
ASUS
ASUS Z87-Deluxe (C2) Manual (Seite 1-37)

Gigabyte
Bei Gigabyte gibt es dieses Mogeln auch, da steht dann aber nicht 5V dran, sondern Vcc. Das ist unterm Strich aber der gleiche Besch***:
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H (Seite 24)

Elektronik Kompendium Lüfteranschluss (Hier steht Vcc für Versorgungsspannung von i.d.R. 12V)

Sorry, wenn ich dir jetzt deine Hoffnungen zerstört habe. 
Mit den o.g. Boards kann man zwar universal jeden Lüfter anschließen, aber PWM-Lüfter immer nur ohne echte PWM-Steuerung betreiben.
PWM-Lüfter laufen daher unter Umständen mit all den bekannten Macken, wie Klackern, schlechtere Regelbarkeit im untersten Drehzahlbereich usw.
Aber absolut mainstream-kompatibel!


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Mein Asus P8Z77-M Pro kann das  (Nebenbei: Das Teil hat auch so ziemlich viel aufm Kasten, *Schleichwerbungbetreib*)


----------



## ile (27. Januar 2014)

Alle aktuellen Asus boards der haswell Serie und viele der ivy Bridge Serie.


----------



## MaxRink (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Nun ja, aber auch das PWM-Signal benötigt eine elektrische verbindung. Es lässt sich beim Start prinzipiell darauf testen. Mein MPOWER MAX regelt beispielsweise 3 sowie 4 Pin Lüfter nach den Prinzip.  Das einzige ist eventuell je nach Lüfter ein kurzes aufdrehen auf maximaldrehzahl (unter 2s)


----------



## Fafafin (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Beitrag gelöscht.
Ich beharre nicht auf meiner Meinung, nicht immer zumindest.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Auf gut Deutsch, es funktioniert zwar grundsätzlich, kann aber aufgrund der "vorgetäuschten" PWM-Steuerung zu Geräuschen bei PWM-Lüftern im unteren Drehzahlbereich führen.

Eine Steuerung von spannungsgeregelten 3-Pin-Lüftern sollte dann aber ohne "Nebenwirkungen" funktionieren?

Ich verstehe diese faule Kompromisslösung der Hersteller nicht. Technisch sollte das ein Klacks und mit geringem technischen wie auch finanziellem Aufwand umzusetzen sein.

Ich komme aus dem Automotivebereich (allerdings im kaufmännischen Bereich tätig) und die Ein- und Ausgänge unserer Datenlogger/Steuerungssysteme lassen sich beliebig konfigurieren. 

Wo liegt das Problem so etwas vernünftig umzusetzen?


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Das einzige ist eventuell je nach Lüfter ein kurzes aufdrehen auf maximaldrehzahl (unter 2s)



Machen meine 3-Pins auch  Bei PWM wird eben über *P*uls*w*eiten*m*odulation der Lüfter geregelt, bei den 3-Pins über temperaturabhängige prozentuale Spannungserhöhung/-minderung.

Edit: 





Fafafin schrieb:


> Die Lüfterregelung funktioniert ja, nur habt ihr noch nicht gemerkt, dass eure PWM-Gehäuselüfter gar kein PWM machen.


 
Doch  Siehe über dem "Edit". Ich sagte übrigens auch nicht, dass es über PWM geregelt wird. Aber deine Anmerkung ist trotzdem berechtigt


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Bin da jetzt nicht so sicher... Wenn ich mein Asus Gryphon auf PWM einstelle, dann läuft ein 3Pin immer auf 100%, egal, was ich für eine Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstelle.
Also liegen am Pin 2 immer 12V an, und pin 4 kriegt ein PWM Signal.
Würden PWM Fans auch per Spannungsregelung gesteuert werden, dann würde das auch beim 3pin funktionieren.


----------



## Fafafin (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Auf gut Deutsch, es funktioniert zwar grundsätzlich, kann aber aufgrund der "vorgetäuschten" PWM-Steuerung zu Geräuschen bei PWM-Lüftern im unteren Drehzahlbereich führen.
> 
> Eine Steuerung von spannungsgeregelten 3-Pin-Lüftern sollte dann aber ohne "Nebenwirkungen" funktionieren?


Ja.


Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich  verstehe diese faule Kompromisslösung der Hersteller nicht. Technisch  sollte das ein Klacks und mit geringem technischen wie auch finanziellem  Aufwand umzusetzen sein.


 Jeder noch so geringe Aufwand schmälert den Gewinn.
Und sowieso vorhandene +5V auf Pin4 zu legen und ansonsten mit einer mehr als 20 Jahre alten Spannungsregelung zu arbeiten, ist unschlagbar billig! Der Rest ist Software, die von Generation zu Generation weiterentwickelt wird und mit einer bunten UEFI-Oberfläche prima zu verkaufen ist!


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Bin da jetzt nicht so sicher... Wenn ich mein Asus Gryphon auf PWM einstelle, dann läuft ein 3Pin immer auf 100%, egal, was ich für eine Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstelle.
> Also liegen am Pin 2 immer 12V an, und pin 4 kriegt ein PWM Signal.
> Würden PWM Fans auch per Spannungsregelung gesteuert werden, dann würde das auch beim 3pin funktionieren.


 
Das ist es ja. PWM-Fans werden eben NICHT über Spannungsregelung angesteuert. PWM heißt ja nich umsonst PWM


----------



## Scalon (27. Januar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Das ist es ja. PWM-Fans werden eben NICHT über Spannungsregelung angesteuert. PWM heißt ja nich umsonst PWM



Ich denke das ist eigentlich jedem klar, aber im Post vom Bastler ging es darum die verlinkten Anleitungen (Mogelpackungen) zu entkräftigen, da bei ihm wirklich per PWM geregelt wird und nicht über die Spannung am 3. Pin an einem PWM Lüfter


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Dann hab ich es falsch verstanden  Sorry


----------



## Fafafin (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Bin da jetzt nicht so sicher... Wenn ich mein Asus Gryphon auf PWM einstelle, dann läuft ein 3Pin immer auf 100%, egal, was ich für eine Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstelle.
> Also liegen am Pin 2 immer 12V an, und pin 4 kriegt ein PWM Signal.
> Würden PWM Fans auch per Spannungsregelung gesteuert werden, dann würde das auch beim 3pin funktionieren.


 Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich habe mit Asus und Gigabyte aber genau die von mir beschriebene Regelungsmethode schon kennengelernt. 
Hm, das stimmt mich jetzt nachdenklich. Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, das gleichartige Abbildungen im Handbuch auch auf gleichartiges Boarddesign schließen lassen. 
Dann wäre das Gryphon ja zumindest die erste Empfehlung für den TE. Und ich muss zusehen, dass ich das schnellstmöglich auch mal unter die Finger kriege.


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Sobald ich meinen PC wieder daheim habe, hänge ich mal mein Oszilloskop an einen Lüfterport und teste es definitiv, ob ich mich nicht irre oder sonst was vorgefallen sein könnte 
Dann sage ich es euch genauer!

Als ich meine CPU Lüfter (2 Noctuas mit 3Pin) erstmals an das Board gehängt habe, liefen beide dauerhaft auf 100%, soweit ich mich erinnere. Erst nach einem Umstellen im Bios konnte ich die dann regeln.
Wisst ihr was, ich geh ins Bios und stell die auf PWM Fans. Dann sag ich euch, was rauskommt, dann sind wir sicher 


EDIT: Mein Fehler. Meine Erinnerung war richtig, ich kann umstellen zwischen PWM und Spannungsregelung, aber nur beim CPU fan. Die anderen Lüfter kann ich, so weit ich das verstanden hab, nicht umstellen. Ich kann da zwar was umstellen, aber das hat afaik nur damit zu tun, ob das board den Lüfterport an das OS zur Steuerung gibt, oder nicht.

Also, wie es aussieht, kann das Gryphon nur beim CPU Fan echtes PWM und Spannungsregelung. Schade. Trotzdem spricht Asus großspurig von 5 PWM headern, ich werde da wirklich mal mit dem Oszilloskop dranmüssen!

Habe den CPU Fan jetzt auf PWM umgstellt - und meine 3Pin Lüfter laufen auf kontinuierlichen 100%, der CPU Fan Header kanns also sicher!


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Na ja, vernünftig gemacht und mit gutem Marketing könnte ein kluger Hersteller das gut als Alleinstellungsmerkmal verkaufen ( was es dann ja auch wäre).

Die nutzlosen Killer-LAN-Chips werden ja auch angepriesen als könnten sie Wunder bewirken.

Technisch gut umgesetzte, echt variable Lüfteranschlüsse wären zumindest für mich auch ein Grund etwas mehr für ein höherwertiges Board auszugeben.


----------



## ebastler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Hier (man verzeihe mir den Doppelpost, Tapatalk lässt mich keine Bilder beim Editieren hochladen) sehr ihr einmal die Einstellungen des CPU Fans und einmal die des Chassis Fan 1.
Wie ihr seht, kann ich beim CPU Fan mehr einstellen, auf Auto PWMt er (3pin läuft mit 100%), auf Advanced macht er eine Spannungsregelung (3pin wird geregelt).

Was das enable/disable der Casefans ist, weiß ich nicht. Vermutlich kann ich den kompletten Fan Header abstellen, oder er wird auf kontinuierliche 100% ohne Möglichkeit einer Softwareregelung gestellt...

lg


----------



## ile (27. Januar 2014)

Fafafin schrieb:


> Wenn ein 4-pin-Lüfteranschluss auf dem Mainboard sowohl PWM-Lüfter als auch 3-Pin-Standardlüfter "unterstützt", ist das immer eine Mogelpackung. Solche Lüftersteuerungen arbeiten nämlich auf dem 4. Pin statt mit einem Impulssignal mit einer Konstantspannung (5V, 100% Einschaltdauer), die 100% PWM-Sollwertvorgabe entspricht.
> Dafür wird dann der PWM-Lüfter nicht mit 12V versorgt, sondern wie ein gewöhnlicher Standardlüfter mit einer Gleichspannung.
> Anstelle einer Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) also eine gewöhnliche Spannungsregelung an einem PWM-Lüfter.
> 
> ...



Krass, das ist ja mal interessant! 

Hab dazu noch was gefunden :

http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=66283p=575840

Finde ich unverschämt von Asus, in YouTube videos von Kompatibilität zu 4- und 3-pin zu reden, ohne es ehrlich anzusprechen, dass es nur eine Art der Regelung ist, die halt für beide Varianten funktioniert.  

Aber lieber eine normale Spannungsregelung als pwm, damit ich keine pwm Lüfter nutzen muss. Das ist mir nur an der CPU wichtig, am Gehäuse will ich kein pwm klackern.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Was mich zu der Frage führt wo dann PWM überhaupt noch seine Vorteile hat?


----------



## Fafafin (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

PWM bietet nur im untersten Drehzahlbereich einen Vorteil, da hier ganz kurz der Motor volles Drehmoment bekommt und dann austrudelt bis zum nächsten kurzen Drehmomentimpuls. Dadurch lassen sich kleine Drehzahlen realisieren, bei denen bei analoger Spannungsregelung der Lüfter sich nicht mehr drehen würde. Man erreicht mit PWM einen größeren Regelbereich, das ist alles. Dafür kriegt der Motor permanent max. Beschleunigung und Abbremsen/Austrudeln in schnellem Wechsel. 
Ein normal gesteuerter Motor läuft daher vieler "runder", weil eigentlich sauberer; aber eben nicht im Bereich von 20%-100%, sondern erst bei 30% oder 40% beginnend.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Aber auch dieses verhalten ist eigentlich egal da die Lüfter beim Rechnerstart meines Wissens nach eh kurzzeitig voll laufen und dann erst vom Bios eingebremst werden.
Viele Boardsteuerungen haben eine Unterschwelle eingebaut so das der Lüfter sich gar nicht bis auf null runter regeln lässt.
Ist easy, allerdings bist du der Boardsteuerung und deren Kennlinien ausgeliefert.

Problematisch wird das ganze erst wenn du die Lüfter unter Windows mit einer Herstellersoftware oder so wie ich mit Speedfan regelst.
Läuft so ein Lüfter gehts bei brauchbaren Modellen mit der Drehzahl so weit runter das er unhörbar ist aber trotzdem noch ein Lüftchen durch den Rechner weht.
Wenn die Software aber so weit runter regelt das der Lüfter stehen bleibt wird das ganze nervig.
Denn dann tritt das Phänomen zu Tage das fafafin beschreibt.
Ein Spannungsgeregelter Lüfter fängt erst bei X Volt an zu laufen, einmal in Schwung läuft er aber auch noch mit x-y Volt.

Hast du einen mit hoher Anlaufspannung bist du direkt auf zB. 700Upm was zumindest in leiser Umgebung natürlich hörbar ist.
Fällt die Temperatur wieder ab bleibt der Lüfter irgendwann wieder stehen und so hast du in einer Schleife ein immer wieder ein an- und abschwellendes Lüftergeräusch.
Mit der Einstellung einer unteren Grenzdrehzahl lässt sich das aber elegant umschiffen.

Ist insgesamt etwas aufwändiger, führt aber letztendlich zu besseren Ergebnissen.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Gut, das ließe sich mit festzulegenden Parametern (die vom Hersteller der Lüfter vorgesehene Anlaufspannung) einfach lösen, in dem einmal die Startspannung und die untere, minimale Grenzspannung für einen lauffähigen Betrieb auf dem Board-Chip gespeichert werden könnten.


----------



## ile (28. Januar 2014)

Fafafin schrieb:


> PWM bietet nur im untersten Drehzahlbereich einen Vorteil, da hier ganz kurz der Motor volles Drehmoment bekommt und dann austrudelt bis zum nächsten kurzen Drehmomentimpuls. Dadurch lassen sich kleine Drehzahlen realisieren, bei denen bei analoger Spannungsregelung der Lüfter sich nicht mehr drehen würde. Man erreicht mit PWM einen größeren Regelbereich, das ist alles. Dafür kriegt der Motor permanent max. Beschleunigung und Abbremsen/Austrudeln in schnellem Wechsel.
> Ein normal gesteuerter Motor läuft daher vieler "runder", weil eigentlich sauberer; aber eben nicht im Bereich von 20%-100%, sondern erst bei 30% oder 40% beginnend.



Wobei Noctua das Problem des Klickens durch "gesmoothte" Spannungszufuhr gelöst hat, ergo gibt es einen einzigen Hersteller, der PWM Lüfter ohne deren Nachteile anbietet.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Gut, das ließe sich mit festzulegenden Parametern (die vom Hersteller der Lüfter vorgesehene Anlaufspannung) einfach lösen, in dem einmal die Startspannung und die untere, minimale Grenzspannung für einen lauffähigen Betrieb auf dem Board-Chip gespeichert werden könnten.


 
Ganz richtig, ließe.
Lässt es sich aber leider nicht.
Deswegen steuere ich meine Lüfter schon seit Sockel A Zeiten mit Speedfan .
Da hab ich zwar beim starten etwas mehr Lärm weil die Software natürlich erst wirksam wird wenn sie gestartet wird, 
dafür habe ich aber auch volle Kontrolle über aller steuerbaren Lüfter im System.
Und seit einiger Zeit lässt sich sogar für jeden Lüfter eine eigene Kennlinie erstellen.
Allerdings ist die Bedienung gelinde gesagt anfangs etwas fummelig.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ganz richtig, ließe.
> Lässt es sich aber leider nicht.
> Deswegen steuere ich meine Lüfter schon seit Sockel A Zeiten mit Speedfan .
> Da hab ich zwar beim starten etwas mehr Lärm weil die Software natürlich erst wirksam wird wenn sie gestartet wird,
> ...



Einmal das und zum anderen funktioniert das natürlich nur bei Lüfteranschlüssen, die sich ohnehin steuern lassen, beim PWR-Fan funktioniert das naturgemäß natürlich nicht und mein Board erkennt das Program überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Meine Asus-Software will, dass ich sie nach jedem neuen Lüfter erst einen Test machen lasse, wo sie ihn von 0-100% regelt. Sie hat mir bei allen Lüftern 40% minimaldrehzahl eingeytellt, drunter geht sie nicht. Weder manuelle Lüfterkurven noch automatische regeln weiter runter (außer ich stelle die Lüfterkurve an einem bestimmten Punkt auf 0%, das geht auch).

Ich habe 2 Noctua PWM Fans als Casefans (werden also trotzdem spannungsgeregelt) und 2 3Pin noctuas am CPU Kühler, die 40% kommen also hin.

Bei Gelegenheit teste ich mal PWM Fans am CPU Header, da der ja echte PWM kann.


----------



## ile (28. Januar 2014)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ganz richtig, ließe.
> Lässt es sich aber leider nicht.
> Deswegen steuere ich meine Lüfter schon seit Sockel A Zeiten mit Speedfan .
> Da hab ich zwar beim starten etwas mehr Lärm weil die Software natürlich erst wirksam wird wenn sie gestartet wird,
> ...



Speedfan verhindert das Abschalten von HDDs, für einen Silentfreak wie mich ein no go...

Oder geht das mittlerweile, wenn man HDD Temp reading deaktiviert?


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Einmal das und zum anderen funktioniert das natürlich nur bei Lüfteranschlüssen, die sich ohnehin steuern lassen, beim PWR-Fan funktioniert das naturgemäß natürlich nicht und mein Board erkennt das Program überhaupt nicht.


Natürlich lassen sich mit Speedfan auch PWM-Lüfter steuern, ist gerade so bei mir im Einsatz.
 Und dein Asus hat genau wie mein Asrock einen 870er Chipsatz, da sollte eigentlich was zu machen sein.
Die ersten Schritte sind wie gesagt etwas fummelig.


ile schrieb:


> Oder geht das mittlerweile, wenn man HDD Temp reading deaktiviert?


Bin ich überfragt.
Meine HDD hängt in sechs Gummiseilen hinter einer Schicht Bitumenpappe und 12mm Noppenschaumstoff, deswegen hat mich das nie wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Natürlich lassen sich mit Speedfan auch PW*M*-Lüfter steuern, ist gerade so bei mir im Einsatz.
> Und dein Asus hat genau wie mein Asrock einen 870er Chipsatz, da sollte eigentlich was zu machen sein.
> Die ersten Schritte sind wie gesagt etwas fummelig.


 
Ein kleiner Buchstabe macht den Unterschied: Ich schrieb "PW*R*-Fan", nicht zu verwechseln mit einem PW*M*-Anschluss. 

CPU_fan ->Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter (meist PWM-Anschluss)
CHA_fan ->Anschluss für die Gehäuse-Lüfter (mittlerweile überwiegend PWM-Anschlüsse für die Gehäuselüfter, aber auch 3-PIN sind noch zu finden)
PWR_fan ->Ursprünglich der Anschluss für den Netzteillüfter, steht mittlerweile zur freien Verfügung da die Netzteil über eine eigene Lüftersteuerung verfügen, liefert aber nur eine konstante 12V Spannung ->Nicht regelbar.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Hab ich gesehen, ich dachte aber du hättest dich verschrieben.
Da hilft dann wohl nur der gute alte Fanmate wenn irgendwie einstellbar sein soll.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*

Nein der nächste Board/Plattform-Wechsel soll dieses oder nächstes Jahr vollzogen werden. 

Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich auf Haswell setzen soll, mit den neuen Boards die im April erscheinen oder ob ich Sitzfleisch beweise (mir noch 1 Jahr meinen PC mit meinem Sohn zwangsweise teile...) und auf den Haswell-Nachfolger im nächsten Jahr warte mit DDR4 & Co..


----------



## ile (28. Januar 2014)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Bin ich überfragt.
> Meine HDD hängt in sechs Gummiseilen hinter einer Schicht Bitumenpappe und 12mm Noppenschaumstoff, deswegen hat mich das nie wirklich interessiert.



Selbstanfertigung?


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Boards können sowohl PWM als auch 3-PIN Lüfter am PWM Anschluss steuern?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nein der nächste Board/Plattform-Wechsel soll dieses oder nächstes Jahr vollzogen werden.


 Wenn du mich meinst ....... ein Fanmate ist ein einstellbarer Poti der zwischen Steckplatz und Lüfter geschaltet wird.
Zalman Fan Mate 2
Damit ist dann zwar nur eine manuelle Steuerung möglich, aber immerhin.


ile schrieb:


> Selbstanfertigung?


Teils Teils 
Die Entkopplung übernimmt ein Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer  imo der einzige der was taugt.
Und die Schalldämmung übernehmen halt Standard Bitumenmatten mit Schaumstoffauflage wie es sie zuhauf bei Ebay gibt.


----------



## ile (28. Januar 2014)

Aha, ok.


----------

